# Tumble Dryers



## carla32

Hi, I have just discovered the issue with appliances over 10amps on sockets in NZ, our AEG dryer is 2800w and needs 13 amp... is it cheaper to ask an electrician to up the power in the sockets ( if that makes sense!) or buy a new dryer in the UK to ship back to NZ. I can’t get over how expensive white goods are, just looking on Harvey Norman 😩. Has anybody had any issues with anything electrical that they brought over from UK?
Many Thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz

You shouldn't use any appliance over 10A draw via a standard NZ domestic circuit.
You can't just up the power. Assuming your supply will take the additionl load you can get 15A and 20A circuits added but your approved electrician will have to install the correct rating of cable, replace the RCD, test it all and then sign it off (code of compliance). Huge and expensive job just for the sake of using an appliance that is rated >10A. Much cheaper to buy a 10A rated NZ appliance.
There are far more places to buy an appliance than Harvey Norman and you dont have to buy new.


----------



## carla32

Ah thanks very much for your reply, that is very useful to know... yes I could only remember Harvey Norman! 😁 
Just out of interest, is there any item that you think - ‘ I wish I’d brought one of those over from the UK’?


----------



## escapedtonz

carla32 said:


> Ah thanks very much for your reply, that is very useful to know... yes I could only remember Harvey Norman! 😁
> Just out of interest, is there any item that you think - ‘ I wish I’d brought one of those over from the UK’?


Not really. We did bring virtually everything we had even though we sold quite a bit of stuff and gave quite a bit away to family/friends/colleagues and local charity shops......still managed to fill a 40ft container 
6 years in we wish we had a new washing machine and dryer sat there in its packaging waiting to be used as they are so expensive here. Ours are 11 years old now and on their last legs.
I suppose our only regret is not importing a couple or three caravans. Cheap as chips in the UK but here they are ridiculous price.....so much money to be made so long as you know what you are doing.
We still shop online in the Uk and ship here as its still cheaper that way - M&S, Sports direct etc


----------



## carla32

Ah thanks, good to know, I am looking for a dryer now that is less than 10amp!...interesting that importing from M&S is still cheaper! I will miss the food hall for sure 😁yes don’t know about caravans but we had considered taking down a motorhome, after doing all the math we realised that it was really only worth it if you had owned it for a year, to avoid the Gst etc, now that Brexit has happened,the prices of the European ones have shot up... but my husband dreams of buying a Jayco or a sunliner now, the ones from Oz look very flash!


----------



## escapedtonz

Ironically, after all this talk of new washing machines and tumble dryers our washing machine started emitting a burning smell last week which I found to be a burning connection inside which would need a new part from the UK and some wiring replacement. Decided it would cost too much to fix so reluctantly bought a new machine over the Easter weekend. Luckily it was sale time so got a pretty good deal. Paid $899 and the machine in the UK is GBP450 so don't feel we've been ripped off which is a bonus and we've got the extended warranty so it's worry free for 6 years...yay!
Unfortunately the Mrs wants a matching tumble dryer next year which'll be another $1200...boo!


----------



## carla32

Ah sorry about that! That is a great price though for a new one, maybe things are changing down there... I see that fridges are kind of the same as over here, but ovens are unbelievably expensive! I am going to get a new one, sprinkle some crumbs in it and bring it over... my mum thinks there must be less need for tumble dryers in NZ because of all the great weather 😄👍


----------



## jawnbc

escapedtonz said:


> 6 years in we wish we had a new washing machine and dryer sat there in its packaging waiting to be used as they are so expensive here. Ours are 11 years old now and on their last legs.


Nah, you don't. They would have charged you duty on the value of them in NZ: inbound migrants can't bring in new/used whiteware unless they pay duty of them. Ditto vehicles. They do look for that sort of thing. 

Mind...some people have "dirtied up" things before putting them into their containers. Bad, bad people


----------



## 7Acres

There is duty to bring used vehicles to NZ? I haven't come across that in my reading. Not that we will, the conversion I was quoted for our F350 truck was $31,000 unless anyone knows of a good place that does it cheaper. I read an Australian article that said it was $17,000 there.


----------



## escapedtonz

jawnbc said:


> Nah, you don't. They would have charged you duty on the value of them in NZ: inbound migrants can't bring in new/used whiteware unless they pay duty of them. Ditto vehicles. They do look for that sort of thing.
> 
> Mind...some people have "dirtied up" things before putting them into their containers. Bad, bad people


We may have been charged GST on a number of items in our container but we didn't declare any new goods nor did Customs have any interest in the contents of our container. Given that they had a fully inclusive inventory off an international removals company that they deal with on a daily basis I guess ours was overlooked for inspection. We did dirty some things up early on in the packing but there was so much new stuff going in we didn't have the time to keep doing it.....Nothing big though, just clothing, footwear, sports equipment and some homewares.


----------



## escapedtonz

7Acres said:


> There is duty to bring used vehicles to NZ? I haven't come across that in my reading. Not that we will, the conversion I was quoted for our F350 truck was $31,000 unless anyone knows of a good place that does it cheaper. I read an Australian article that said it was $17,000 there.


Only if you are unable to prove personal ownership of at least 12 months. If no proof you will have to pay 15% of the NZ value plus shipping to get it to NZ. Can run in to thousands. If you have owned at least for this time you don't have to pay the GST but must also declare you will not sell on for at least 2 years or you'd be liable to pay the GST.


----------

